# Colubrids > Pituophis >  New Florida Albino Pine housing

## Dana C

I will be receiving a 22" Florida Pine tomorrow.  What is the smallest cage that I can keep her in until the later next week or until she is a little larger. The 36x18x18 may be to large for her now.  Naturally she will have hides etc. either way.
Thanks for your feedback.

----------


## gofrwrd

The cage you have (36 x 18 x 18)  wont be too large at all. It will eventually be too small. Just be sure to give it a couple of hides and a hot spot and a water bowl. When you feed it be sure to touch its nose a couple of times with its meal n it will be just fine.

----------

